# JD 4052m vs Kubota L4701. Which one?? UPDATE



## fishingtiger (Nov 12, 2019)

Considering these two tractors in gear drive tranny. I would be curious to hear of anyone that has experience with either one. Please hold off on the "green is junk I only buy orange type comments" or vice versa. I want to hear why you might have chosen one over the other based upon practical features or use cases. I currently have a JD 30 hp and looking to upgrade to something bigger with a FEL. Thanks!


----------



## GIII (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a Kubota L4630 4x4 with FEL at 450 hrs. I have been very happy with it and would buy another hands down! Keep in mind that it weighs 6000lbs. wiht a 6ft bush hog attached. So you may need to upgrade your trailer.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

Grew up on a farm, my dad still has both. I csn say that from what I've been around all my life that the John Deere is a better built tractor than the Kubota.  This is judging tractors in the 90 plus hp range though.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 12, 2019)

I have 4wd orange and green. 

Both are excellent. 

Great dilemma, I think you are good either way. 

Always gonna be Deere haters and vice versa - both colors. 

My advice is to buy bigger than you think you want.


----------



## Mackie889 (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a 2016 Kubota L3901 (much smaller than you are looking at). I can say that the safety / operator presence switches are driving me nuts on my tractor! It’s awesome when it is running, but now won’t even start! Hope I can track down this issue. I’d say to get whichever one has less safety switches! LOL


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 13, 2019)

I honestly don't think you can go wrong with either. I have 30 hp John Deere and 3000 Ford Lord knows I have got my money out of both. Make sure you get plenty of hp.  With the 72" tiller I use which is the best piece of equipment I own. Takes more than the 30 hp that is. Why I got the Ford.


----------



## fishingtiger (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback! That is good advice to go bigger than I think I need. I originally was looking at the JD 4044 and decided to move towards the 52hp or 47 kubota. Anybody have experience with the JD power reverser? If so, like it hate it ??


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 13, 2019)

fishingtiger said:


> Thanks for the feedback! That is good advice to go bigger than I think I need. I originally was looking at the JD 4044 and decided to move towards the 52hp or 47 kubota. Anybody have experience with the JD power reverser? If so, like it hate it ??


I prefer that Deere transmission to all others except the ipt, you definitely want that left hand reverser. The trick stuff on the hydrostat transmission is nice but who really needs cruise control on a tractor.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 14, 2019)

Make sure you get the HST transmission. Hydrostatic. I have a 2016 Kubota 5200 with FEL and it works great. Don’t know anything about safety switches being a problem as posted above. 

Bigger is better. Glad I got the the 5200 instead of the 4700. Not much difference. 

Good luck


----------



## Lilly001 (Nov 14, 2019)

fishingtiger said:


> Thanks for the feedback! That is good advice to go bigger than I think I need. I originally was looking at the JD 4044 and decided to move towards the 52hp or 47 kubota. Anybody have experience with the JD power reverser? If so, like it hate it ??


The power reverser is great. I have it on a jd 5065e with it.
I also have a gear drive 32 hp Kubota (L3000dt) and I hate shifting the gears when in using it with its loader.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 14, 2019)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Make sure you get the HST transmission. Hydrostatic



I am exactly the opposite. I bought both of mine new and wanted only a standard clutch and manual gear box. 

I am basically mowing and straight ag. If I did construction, land clearing etc I may have wanted hydro but in my case, I prefer old school. 

Good luck no matter what you buy!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm a big fan of kubota. They work good, hold up good. I've got a 30 and a 70 hp model. I don't farm but I do rely on them to make a living.


----------



## uturn (Nov 19, 2019)

Great Problem to have!!

I don’t know much about the Kubota but, I’ve worked the s... out of my 40 series JD and it’s been flawless!!

Good luck!


----------



## twtabb (Nov 19, 2019)

I bought the 4052m mostly because I can’t work on it and the dealer is 5 miles away.
Looked at both. Kind of wanted the Kubota but service was important to me. I don’t farm but manage about 400 acres. Firebreaks, food plots and storm clean up.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2019)

Why are you only considering these two brands?


----------



## Boondocks (Nov 19, 2019)

The green tractor will hold more money value.I do not say it is the better of the two. JD dealer is closer and has parts in stock or overnight for me. It is your choice.


----------



## fishingtiger (Nov 20, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Why are you only considering these two brands?



I have a JD dealer 15 minutes away from property and Kubota 25 min away from property. Would like to be close for any service needs


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 20, 2019)

Between those two, I think I would go with the Kubota. Hard to beat a Kubota diesel engine, and you are probably going to save money on the inevitable future parts and repairs.


----------



## eagleron (Nov 20, 2019)

fishingtiger said:


> Considering these two tractors in gear drive tranny. I would be curious to hear of anyone that has experience with either one. Please hold off on the "green is junk I only buy orange type comments" or vice versa. I want to hear why you might have chosen one over the other based upon practical features or use cases. I currently have a JD 30 hp and looking to upgrade to something bigger with a FEL. Thanks!


I don't have either one of these, but I do have a CUT John Deere 4120 Hydro with FEL. It is a tier 3 so I am really glad of that. I use it to do food plots,(six foot disc, six foot tiller,six foot JD clipper, and much more. Really good tractor, no problems over 700 hours and runs like a top. By the way I have years of experience with JD equipment as I farmed for years and used the big tractors growing cotton and soybeans. Tried IH one year with a picker and tractor and went back to JD the next. Not the paint, it is just a better product. Did my homework and my 4120 was made in Augusta, GA, not overseas.


----------



## fishingtiger (Nov 21, 2019)

eagleron said:


> I don't have either one of these, but I do have a CUT John Deere 4120 Hydro with FEL. It is a tier 3 so I am really glad of that. I use it to do food plots,(six foot disc, six foot tiller,six foot JD clipper, and much more. Really good tractor, no problems over 700 hours and runs like a top. By the way I have years of experience with JD equipment as I farmed for years and used the big tractors growing cotton and soybeans. Tried IH one year with a picker and tractor and went back to JD the next. Not the paint, it is just a better product. Did my homework and my 4120 was made in Augusta, GA, not overseas.



Good to hear!Thanks for your input!  It sounds like both machines would work well for my plans. I do food plots, bush hog saplings and some heavier duty stuff and clean up debris after thinning timber. I just need to determine if the extra couple of grand for a JD is worth it to me.


----------



## jskp89 (Nov 21, 2019)

I have a JD 4052M w/loader and PowerReverser. Great tractor. I have a buddy with a Kubota L4600 w/loader and shuttle shift witch is the same tractor as a 4701. Also a good tractor. We have run them side by side many times. As far as tillage and cutter work..you won’t  tell much of a difference. Loader work, my JD will outwork his any day of the week. You can keep one hand on the loader joystick and one hand on the steering wheel and still work the PowerReverser, you have to take your hand off the steering wheel on the Kubota to shift the shuttle shift. In my opinion my JD is also a MUCH more comfortable tractor from the seat...just my $.02


----------



## fishingtiger (Nov 22, 2019)

jskp89 said:


> I have a JD 4052M w/loader and PowerReverser. Great tractor. I have a buddy with a Kubota L4600 w/loader and shuttle shift witch is the same tractor as a 4701. Also a good tractor. We have run them side by side many times. As far as tillage and cutter work..you won’t  tell much of a difference. Loader work, my JD will outwork his any day of the week. You can keep one hand on the loader joystick and one hand on the steering wheel and still work the PowerReverser, you have to take your hand off the steering wheel on the Kubota to shift the shuttle shift. In my opinion my JD is also a MUCH more comfortable tractor from the seat...just my $.02[/QUOTE
> 
> Really appreciate the feedback. I am leaning towards JD cause of the power reverser and it from tractorstats, it looks like it weighs about 500lbs more and has a bit more lifting capacity with FEL. Plus...it does have a couple extra HP which never hurts. Any issues with the turbo diesel?  Also-do you have R4 tires or AG? I was leaning towards teh AG tires.


----------



## jskp89 (Nov 22, 2019)

No issues, R4 tires...loved em.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 10, 2020)

I ended up going with the JD 4052m. I test drove both Kubota l4701 and JD 4052m. To me the JD felt like a sturdier machine. I also liked the power reverser. JD was a bit more expensive in the end. I did not purchase any JD implements but am looking at getting either a Woods, Brown, BH or Landpride cutter that will handle up to 3" material. Am also planning on getting and everything attachments root rake grapple. Put about 5 hours on it so far and it is much more powerful  machine than my previous 30hp.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 10, 2020)

fishingtiger said:


> I ended up going with the JD 4052m. I test drove both Kubota l4701 and JD 4052m. To me the JD felt like a sturdier machine. I also liked the power reverser. JD was a bit more expensive in the end. I did not purchase any JD implements but am looking at getting either a Woods, Brown, BH or Landpride cutter that will handle up to 3" material. Am also planning on getting and everything attachments root rake grapple. Put about 5 hours on it so far and it is much more powerful  machine than my previous 30hp.



Great looking tractor. You won’t regret getting a grapple. I use mine way more then I ever thought I would.


----------

